# Festplattenproblem - Maxtor



## Jaord Saint (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
also es geht um eine Maxtor Festplatte, um genau zu sein, DiamondMax Plus 9 80 GB und mein Rechner läuft auf WinXP.

Kurze Vorgeschichte ...
Ich sah mir ein Musikvideo an, kurz nach dem Start davon, schaltete sich der Rechner ab und startete neu ... er kam aber nicht weit, denn nach dem WindowsXP Ladescreen -> Schwarzer Bildschirm -> Rechner bootet erneut. Manchmal gab es auch statt dem Schwarzen Bildschirm einen Blauen Screen mit einem "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL"-Fehler.

Ich rief im Service-Center an und laut ihnen, deutete alles mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Mainboardfehler hin.
Ich brachte meinen Rechner zu einem Techniker (hätte ich ihn kommen lassen, dann hätte ich 150 € nur für sein Kommen hinblättern dürfen  ) ... Endresume => Eines, meiner zwei 256 MB SD-RAM 133 Speichermodule, hat den Geist aufgegeben.
Nun gut, Speichermodul ist draußen, Maxtor (F-Platte) geht immer noch nicht.
Ich kaufte ne neue Platte, SEAGATE BARRACUDA 40 GB (C-Platte) ... installierte WinXP darauf, startete das Defragmentierungs-Programm, um zu sehen, was mit F los ist, warum ich davon nicht booten kann, und musste folgendes mit entsetzen erblicken ...

Nach dem Klick auf Überprüfen sagt er mir ... "Das Volume muss nicht defragmentiert werden."
Und folgendes Bild ... Screenshot 1

Und wenn ich es dann doch tue, erscheint gleich darauf die Meldung ... "Die Defragmentierung wurde abgeschlossen." und der Bericht ist leer.
Und so sieht es dann aus ... Screenshot 2

Großes DANKE, dass bis hierher gelesen wurde und
nun meine Frage, kann man das wieder irgendwie beheben?

Ich bitte euch höflichst um Hilfe :-[

PS: Ich habe das Diagnoseprogramm von Maxtor mal laufen lassen und meine HD bestand alle Tests. Somit sind alle Sektoren einwandfrei.
Ich verstehe das Problem nicht so ganz.  ?


----------



## Sergo (7. Mai 2004)

Hmm,..das hatte ich auch einmal,..bei mir waren die jumber schuld daran, dass meine Festplatte nicht erkannt wurde und irgendeine leere Platte angezeigt wurde. Hab den Jumber gerichtet und dann hat es funktioniert,.alles war noch oben! Aber dein Problem ist ja noch schlimmer! Du Bootest mit der Festplatte, ich hatte nur Dokumente und so oben. hmm,... also was dein Problem sein könnte wäre echt interessant


----------



## Jaord Saint (7. Mai 2004)

Also ich bekam mal den Vorschlag, den MBR neu zu schreiben ... nur stellt sich da die Frage, wie geht das bei XP ?


----------



## Spacemonkey (8. Mai 2004)

Ich glaub irgendwas mit Fdisk /mbr oder format /mbr. Aber bin nicht sicher.

Aber so ein Prob hatte ich auch mit der 120er von Maxtor.
Ich bekam regelmäßig Bluescreens, dann wurde die Platte nach einem Neustart nicht mehr erkannt, dann habe ich den Netzstecker der Festplatte weggemacht und wieder dran und dann gings. Bis zum nächsten Bluescreen.
(Du solltest mal bei Windows einstellen, dass er nach einem Fehler nicht neu bootet sondern den Bluescreen zeigt, vielleicht bringt es dir was).

Dann habe ich die Platte in meinen neuen Rechner eingebaut und seitdem nie wieder Probleme und sie läuft als Bootplatte.


----------

